# Blown Optical Block on Panny ae2000u, any quick/cheap fix?



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

or is that the death knell of the projector? Pro audio/video fix it place says $2500 to repair/replace but I don't know if that is simply because they want me to buy a projector from them or if it truly is dead. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Considering you can get an AE7000u projector for $2600 (according to projectorcentral), I'd say it's probably time to upgrade.

You may also want to shop around for the repair. Someone else might do it far cheaper.

If you get desperate and don't mind downgrading, I'll be selling my Sanyo Z4 soon for cheap (720p).

Sorry to hear about the loss, though.

Edit: here's the projector central list of Top 10's for home theater:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/home-theater-multimedia-projectors.htm


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

What symptoms was it displaying before you took it in?

It could also be they just don't want to bother with it considering that was the price of a brand new AE2000 when they were first introduced. Have you contacted Panasonic for a quote?

In any case, I would _never_ consider having it repaired at _that_ price. As Anthony suggested, a new AE4000 or AE7000 would be in order if you want to spend that much.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The optical block is likely not available other than as a whole assembly, so it probably cannot be repaired. Most manufacturers do not supply parts for them.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

The unit would power on for 10 sec, then immediately red light. Just started out of the blue...


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

fusionrx said:


> The unit would power on for 10 sec, then immediately red light. Just started out of the blue...


That sound's more like a power supply or lamp problem than an "optical block" one. I would contact Panasonic and get their input. At this point, I would be losing confidence in your "audio/video fix" place fast if the "optical block" was their diagnosis, especially with their repair estimate!


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Lamp was replaced as that was my first thought. (Got a new offical panasonic lamp with 0hrs, anyone need one??  ) . Power supply is good. The projector was sent out to 'specialists' who work on that model, as the high end video place didn't service that particular model projector.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

And yes a new projector is 'desired' though not in the budget at this time... 

We bought a Panasonic 42" LCD TV to hold us while we build up the funds (we only have a single TV in the house)... Without the proj. it was going back to the SD TV days...


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

It could be the ballast as if you stand close to your PJ and start the PJ and listen closely if you can hear a little fizz/click then the ballast is at least engaging the power, also a ballast can maybe start the lamp for a few seconds but cannot maintain the power needed to keep the lamp on, first suspect is always the lamp as even some new lamps can be faulty, but the ballast on your PJ should be located right beside or in with the power supply, like strapped beside it or in with the power supply.

Not sure on a ballast price if that is the problem,. but they are not that expensive.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Who were the "specialists" and why do you think the power supply is good? Who did what to troubleshoot it? Optical Block sounds suspicious with this kind of problem on a LCD projector. They must be including significant electronics in that assembly.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I probably shouldn't even bring this up, and I don't want to insinuate that the "specialists" have done anything unethical, but the optical block is connected to the circuit board above it using three zero insertion force sockets which clamp flat ribbon cables that go through the circuit board and to the LCD panels. Working on the optical block involves disconnecting those cables before the assembly can be accessed (the upper circuit board has to be removed and the ribbon cables hold it down). If someone inexperienced gets in there, they usually try to remove the ribbon cables (or the circuit board) without tripping the ZIF sockets, and then you could have a "blown optical block" syndrome, which would require replacement LCD panels or worse. Call Panasonic.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If it was on for 10 seconds and then tripped off, it could be a bad overtemp sensor. In my Sanyo, that sensor was a manual reset (it only tripped once, I removed the case, reset it and that fixed it). But if is an auto-resetting type and that went bad it could be tripping the instant anything starts to heat up, then reset when off, repeat.

Just a thought. I agree, though, call Panny.


----------

